# How do you prefer your blanks?



## neubig1970 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have some walnut I will soon be offering for sale. I wuld like to do it in a manner that people get to choose how it is cut. I can cut blanks from flat pieces tha have been sawn, or Ican cut bark on from half logs


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2012)

Having sold as much or more walnut on woodbarter then anyone else-my advice would be- Pictures and let everyone decide for themselfs. Is it dry. Without pictures you will have very little response..........


----------



## RusDemka (Sep 23, 2012)

i like mine square, but i agree with Mike...


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 23, 2012)

What they said 

But yes, pictures are always key here in my opinion. Typically if you post up something with a price, someone on here is probably intersted. We all hoard wood remember?


----------

